# Bellator 180 Event Discussion



## Spite

Date: 24th June
Location: New York City
Venue: MSG
*
MAIN CARD*

Chael Sonnen vs. Wanderlei Silva
Fedor Emelianenko vs. Matt Mitrione
Michael Chandler vs. Brent Primus
Douglas Lima vs. Lorenz Larkin TITLE FIGHT
Phil Davis vs. Ryan Bader
Aaron Pico vs. Zach Freeman

*Prelims*

James Gallagher vs. Chinzo Machida
Neiman Gracie vs. Dave Marfone
Heather Hardy vs. Alice Smith Yauger
Ryan Couture vs. Haim Gozali
Jerome Mickle vs. Anthony Giacchina
John Salgado vs. Hugh McKenna
Matt Rizzo vs. Sergio Da Silva
Bradley Desir vs. Nate Grebb​


----------



## Spite

I think this card deserves it's own thread, for sure it has more drawing power than the fight night card.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Spite said:


> I think this card deserves it's own thread, for sure it has more drawing power than the fight night card.


Cracking card but absurd that the UK PPV price is £14.99 despite a start time of 3AM and it's an online stream.


----------



## Spite

UKMMAGURU said:


> Cracking card but absurd that the UK PPV price is £14.99 despite a start time of 3AM and it's an online stream.


The days of me stopping up to watch a full card ended 6 years ago on the birth of daughter.

Hopefully I'll get to see it somehow before I know the results.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Spite said:


> The days of me stopping up to watch a full card ended 6 years ago on the birth of daughter.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get to see it somehow before I know the results.


I watch as many as i can live, which is probably about 1 in 3 these days, it's part of the reason why I enjoy Cage Warriors and BAMMA so much, a few beers and all done and dusted by 11PM.


----------



## Spite

UKMMAGURU said:


> I watch as many as i can live, which is probably about 1 in 3 these days, it's part of the reason why I enjoy Cage Warriors and BAMMA so much, a few beers and all done and dusted by 11PM.


Yeah I keep forgetting about cagewarriors and bamma. I really should try to make more of an effort.

The problem with watching the UFC the next day is that I mostly skip through to the fights and FF lay and pray and cage pins. It kinda ruins the experience.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

James Gallagher (7-0 now) just choked out Chinzo Machida in the first. It looks like he is improving rapidly, a potential contender?


----------



## M.C

That kid looks promising, for sure. He's a highly cocky, confident guy from Ireland... reminds me of someone, not sure who though.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

M.C said:


> That kid looks promising, for sure. He's a highly cocky, confident guy from Ireland... reminds me of someone, not sure who though.


You know what I love about this forum? Yeah we talk about politics and yeah we might have different ideologies, but we're united by MMA.

If you're ever in England let me know, your first beer's on me.

:thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG

Bader is infuriatingly passive.


----------



## LizaG

I'm putting the kettle on, Davis/Bader has reminded me how much I need coffee or they'll put me to sleep right now.

If Bader wins this on jabs then this'll be taking the piss.


----------



## Shoegazer

Yeah, Phil Davis might have lost that. But Ryan Bader sure as hell didn't win it. Disappointing.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

LizaG said:


> Bader is infuriatingly passive.


He's the new champ, agree though that it was extremely close and neither fighter really pulled the trigger.
@LizaG Did you catch the McCourt-Zouak fight on CW?


----------



## LizaG

UKMMAGURU said:


> He's the new champ, agree though that it was extremely close and neither fighter really pulled the trigger.
> 
> @LizaG Did you catch the McCourt-Zouak fight on CW?


I didn't catch CW unfortunately, was it any good?

Only just got a stream for 180 so caught the last 3 rounds of Bader/Davis.


----------



## M.C

That fight sucked.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

LizaG said:


> I didn't catch CW unfortunately, was it any good?
> 
> Only just got a stream for 180 so caught the last 3 rounds of Bader/Davis.


McCourt lost! Which was a bit of a shock, she was (is?) the womans Euro amateur MMA champ at 145 but gassed pretty bad, turns out her opponent (Zouak) is a Judo Olympian. Either way don't be shocked to see both in the UFC in the next couple of years.

:thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG

Larkin coming out to Phil Collins....oh boy. Just when you want to cheer for a guy......


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Lima is edging Larkin here, both really talented WWs but both will lose to Rory.


----------



## LizaG

So Rory is next, I'd like to see that fight, my stream cut out and I kinda fell asleep lol.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

They had Rory up at the desk after the Lima decision was read and they asked him how he saw the fight, he said "They're just another body in the grave"....

:laugh::laugh::innocent01::sarcastic05:


----------



## LizaG

UKMMAGURU said:


> They had Rory up at the desk after the Lima decision was read and they asked him how he saw the fight, he said "They're just another body in the grave"....
> 
> :laugh::laugh::innocent01::sarcastic05:


bless that creepy young f*cker lol


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Aaron Pico (0-0) Vs. Zach Freeman (8-2)

Can you guess which fighter is the favourite?

:confused05:


----------



## LizaG

Shit Pico got overwhelmed fast, slick choke.


----------



## M.C

I didn't know either guy, but I guess Pico was supposed to win or something?


----------



## UKMMAGURU

M.C said:


> I didn't know either guy, but I guess Pico was supposed to win or something?


Pico was a high level college wrestler who tried out for the US olympic team and has been training (apparently) with high level pro boxers, needless to say his ass was being kissed and he was being bigged up by Bellator.

Meanwhile, Zach Freeman (8-2) was being humble, saying all the right things and being grateful for being given this chance by Pico, going as far as thanking his debuting foe for the opportunity at the recent press conference.

I bet that victory tastes extra sweet right now.

You can follow him on Twitter here if you like: https://twitter.com/altarboymma

He had 400 followers two days ago, as of right now he has 893.


----------



## Life B Ez

M.C said:


> I didn't know either guy, but I guess Pico was supposed to win or something?


Yeah, Pico was a stud wrestler who had won some junior world championships in wrestling and I believe a golden gloves title as a teen as well. The problem is this isn't either of those sports and he's 20 years old. Seems like he just let the moment overwhelm him.


----------



## LizaG

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah, Pico was a stud wrestler who had won some junior world championships in wrestling and I believe a golden gloves title as a teen as well. The problem is this isn't either of those sports and he's 20 years old. Seems like he just let the moment overwhelm him.


I don't think the kid should've been thrust into the Main Card, after 2 title fights at Madison Square Garden though, talk about immense pressure.


----------



## LizaG

That is bizarre! You can't stop the action for an injury check like that.


----------



## M.C

Very weird. If you're injured, the fight is over.


----------



## Life B Ez

LizaG said:


> That is bizarre! You can't stop the action for an injury check like that.


That sucks. Chandler is one of the most unlikely fighters in MMA. Also **** Primus celebrating like that when Chandler rolled his own ankle. Chandler put him flat on his ass on literally one leg and you're celebrating being handed a title. I hope Mike knocks this fool out cold in a rematch.

I'm curious to know if Chandler's ankle is broken or if just a really bad sprain. If it isn't broken, they need to let Mike try to keep fighting until there's a reason to stop him. But as soon as the ref called timed(WTF is with refs doing that lately) they need to stop it, that's how this sport works. Sucks those guys got the opportunity to put on a fight in NYC.


----------



## M.C

This fight will be interesting. See how Fedor does here.


----------



## Life B Ez

M.C said:


> This fight will be interesting. See how Fedor does here.


He's had one realish fight since 2012....and he's 40...but he's fighting Matt F'n Mitrione, so....I expect Matt will look good for a little while land good shots, mark Fedor up then get timed by an overhand right and get stopped. People claim Fedor is back.


----------



## LizaG

I'm 50/50 on Fedor winning, that Maldonado fight is still very fresh in my mind. If Mitrione can do similar damage then Fedor is in big trouble.

Announcers make a good point though, Mitrione does take a lot of shots in his wins.


----------



## M.C

Life B Ez said:


> He's had one realish fight since 2012....and he's 40...but he's fighting Matt F'n Mitrione, so....I expect Matt will look good for a little while land good shots, mark Fedor up then get timed by an overhand right and get stopped. People claim Fedor is back.


I honestly have no idea what's going to happen. As you say, he's 40 and fighting a really solid HW. He also got beat up a bit in his last fight, didn't he?


----------



## LizaG

Damn! Gotta love Mitrione. Super stoked for him.


----------



## M.C

Crazy, a double knock down. Matt recovered a lot faster. What a weird night of fights.


----------



## dudeabides

That was nuts.


----------



## Life B Ez

Well I wasn't that far off, Matt moved around looked good, got timed, but I didn't count on Fedor's chin being completely gone.

Also if that ended in a double KO right after Chandler's fight ended by injury I would be 100% sure Wand and Sonnen would end by someone jumping into the cage and attacking one of them.


----------



## M.C

It's been one shitty fight after another.


----------



## M.C

Uh...a national anthem?


----------



## boatoar

Weird night of fights. I did incredibly well on my bets, only lost the under on the wandy sonnen fight. figured 7.5 min was too much for em and it'd end in some bizarre way. Oh well. Mitrione was a pretty big favourite in my mind so I bet him accordingly. Primus at +550 because it's bellator and Lima at +162 ml and parlayed with Mitrione was great too.

So as bad as some of the fights were it worked out for my bank account


----------



## Danm2501

Chael-Wanderlei couldn't have gone better. A win for Chael and it pissed Wanderlei off. Brilliant.


----------



## Joabbuac

boatoar said:


> Weird night of fights. I did incredibly well on my bets, only lost the under on the wandy sonnen fight. figured 7.5 min was too much for em and it'd end in some bizarre way. Oh well. Mitrione was a pretty big favourite in my mind so I bet him accordingly. Primus at +550 because it's bellator and Lima at +162 ml and parlayed with Mitrione was great too.
> 
> So as bad as some of the fights were it worked out for my bank account


Ever considered tracking your bets? If you get enough proven success you could start selling them.


----------



## Spite

Been awhile since a fight thread has had a few posts, and for a Bellator event too!

Enjoyed last night show, even if it did have some freakshow fights between washed up fighters.

The Chandler fight was hard to watch, every time he put weight on his lead leg I was expecting it to snap.

The schoolboy in me let a laugh out at this moment - https://streamable.com/cz9om


----------



## Voiceless

Spite said:


> The schoolboy in me let a laugh out at this moment - https://streamable.com/cz9om


The old pranks are the best :laugh:


----------



## LizaG

Great to see a non-UFC card get a bit of attention on here


----------



## M.C

Very happy that Wanderlei lost a silly, frustrating fight. I hope he rants and raves for the next 3 months in vlogs about it.


----------



## Andrus

wasn't Davis vs Bader for that strap as well? just about to watch it...

Fedor vs Mitrione was wicked good, loved that double knockdown


----------

